# Want to cancel three contract



## lsk (26 Oct 2012)

I signed up with three in May 2012, iphone, 24 month contract, 350 flex which should cost 45 per month, my first bill was 217.99, I told them that I could only pay them 100 and 3 weeks later another 100 and so on.. they agreed, unfortunately they called me every few days then cut my phone off,  I felt I was been bullied so I just paid them which left me completely short, im disgusted with there customer service and even more dissapointed that they are charging me for voice mails!!  I shouldn't have just scanned the T&C's 
On Monday I checked my bill on line, there was a charge for 13 for voice, today i checked and it is gone up to 28 for voice.  how is this possible when i didn't use my voice messages..   I really need to get out of this contract, plus I cant afford it no longer.. can anyone help me.. dont know what to do..


----------



## Niallman (26 Oct 2012)

What are you using it for thats costing so much? I'm on the same deal and I don't think I've ever gone over the monthly charge. I'd be quite a heavy data and text user. Maybe that inlcuded the €160 deposit? You'll get that back six months into your contract.

To get around the voicemail charge, use a free app called Hullo Mail. Just set it up when its installed and it takes over as your voicemail. Use your free webtext allowance by using SMS apps like Jelly SMS, that will allow you to use all your flex units on calls if thats whats costing you.


----------



## vandriver (26 Oct 2012)

Are you ringing non geographic landlines?(1890's and such)
These are expensive from a mobile as they don't come out of your flex minutes.
I have this contract and my bills are mostly in the 41-43 euro region.
A useful site to use is www.saynoto1890.com


----------



## MrEarl (27 Oct 2012)

Hello,

I also have this deal from Three (different handset, but same 24 month contract - unlimited data, 350 flexiunits etc).

The deal is good as long as you don't go off the Three network and manage your voicemail by either using the above referenced service for voicemail, or disconnect it.

The customer service for Three is however, one of the worst I have ever in my life had to deal with ... perhaps Dell compares, but very few others.  I suspect this reason and this reason alone will see both myself and many others leave Three in favour of another mobile phone provider once contracts come to an end.


----------



## rustbucket (27 Oct 2012)

Used to be with three and their customer service is appalling. Only way to get out of the contract is to buy it out


----------

